# Arizona/Mexico border to Guatemala city



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 10, 2017)

I got a wild hair recently and packed a bag of survival gear and lit a shuck for Guatemala. Living in southern Arizona it is a simple matter of crossing the "Line" and getting on a bus. After several days of riding on a bus and hitchhiking, I finally arrived at tapachula Mexico. From there I paid for a mini van ride to the border crossing. I went to the Usumacinta (Howler monkey) river and took a raft across to Guatemala. This is Illegal , but I wanted to do it just for the hell of it. I took the raft pack across and went through the immigration check point out of Mexico and into Guatemala.

I caught a bus to "guatemala" - the city of - then got a cheap hotel room for a few days to recoup before heading back to Arizona. It was a good trip, and fairly cheap. I might head out again soon

See you on the trail!

Tomahawk


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jan 12, 2017)

What did you pay?


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> What did you pay?


40 pesos if i remember correctly


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jan 12, 2017)

holy crow... for the bus or the boat crossing?


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> holy crow... for the bus or the boat crossing?


Raft crossing. Did you mean the whole trip? Travel was cheap, But I spent a lot of coin on bitches and booze in Guatemala city. Cant remember how much zacly, maybe $800 bucks for the month


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 12, 2017)

Tomahawk said:


> Raft crossing. Did you mean the whole trip? Travel was cheap, But I spent a lot of coin on bitches and booze in Guatemala city. Cant remember how much zacly, maybe $800 bucks for the month


that's still not too bad


----------

